# TRAYNOR YCV20 TUBE AMP $250.00



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

TRAYNOR GUITAR AMP | Amps & Pedals | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

God dammit!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

That's a pretty good price. I seem to have too many amps right now. LOL


----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

.....aaaaand score!!!!!


----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

Really nice 
May change the rocket 50 speaker


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Sold mine, to my everlasting regret, it was awesome with a Cannabis Rex. Covid-19 ate my instrument fund so I’m out.


----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

I had 2 of these at varous times before. And regretted selling either.
Will try to hold on to this for longer. It's grab and go - and sounds so good even with stock speaker


----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

............On a second thought....... the stock speaker is OK at bedroom volumes. Slightly louder it sucks large sweaty balls
Looking for an upgrade now . the amp through a separate cab rips!!!


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Markus 1 said:


> Really nice
> May change the rocket 50 speaker


Cannabis Rex worked very well in mine.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

They put a reissue G12M in the later ones and it sounds pretty good. 
Nice score at $250!


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I run my YCV-20 WR through a 2x12 with Celestion Seventy/80 speakers. I like the Seventy/80 although many don't so you may find one cheap for an upgrade. I find with the greenback the YCV breaks up a little too early for me.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

BlueRocker said:


> I run my YCV-20 WR through a 2x12 with Celestion Seventy/80 speakers. I like the Seventy/80 although many don't so you may find one cheap for an upgrade. I find with the greenback the YCV breaks up a little too early for me.


That's exactly why I like the greenback in mine


----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

Doug Gifford said:


> Cannabis Rex worked very well in mine.



Hi Doug
The Cannabis Rex on the eminence site is described as _"Clean and full, with lots of body and sparkle. Smokey smooth with high-end definition. Country, Jazz or Classical guitarists take notice._"

Sounds great- but they don't mention break up or how it behaves with a bit of drive
I like modest break up- just a bit of hair

Thoughts please?


----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

BlueRocker said:


> I run my YCV-20 WR through a 2x12 with Celestion Seventy/80 speakers. I like the Seventy/80 although many don't so you may find one cheap for an upgrade. I find with the greenback the YCV breaks up a little too early for me.



Yup I had a 70/80 in a YCV 40 and it wasn't bad at all


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Markus 1 said:


> Hi Doug
> The Cannabis Rex on the eminence site is described as _"Clean and full, with lots of body and sparkle. Smokey smooth with high-end definition. Country, Jazz or Classical guitarists take notice._"
> 
> Sounds great- but they don't mention break up or how it behaves with a bit of drive
> ...


I'm not much of an overdrive guy. The CR is very efficient, so it's louder when the amp starts to break up. I sounded fine to me with just a little dirt -- enough to give it a little tooth.


----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

Cool thanks man


----------

